# Butera's Royal Vintage Sweet Cavendish



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Got this one in a cavandish sampler from pipesandcigars a couple weeks ago. "A unique blend of bright red and orange Virginias..... toasted black Green River whole leaf......Topped with a soft fragrant essence". On opening the can and giving it the smell test I'm pretty unimpressed. Although it somehow smells like the holiday season, it doesn't really make me think "good tobacco", but rather something more like "what the hell did they dump on this stuff to keep it from smelling like tobacco?" Undaunted I grab a bit of the red, orange and black and pack it into my bowl. Its a real pain in the ass to get lit and it rises up quite a bit when I put the flame to it but after ten minutes or so I've finally got it going well enough to lay my lighter down for a few minutes. My first impression is "Good God! What is that?!" Reminds me of something......... oh yeah! Know how when you're on a date and you lean over to nibble on her ear and all you can smell is the half a can of hairspray she put on before you picked her up? Well, that's what it tastes like. I puff it down a bit more, fighting the whole time so as not to scorch my thumb on the lighter that seems to be glued to my hand and suddenly there is a different taste, something really dark and nasty in the back of my throat..... and it seems to get worse with every passing minute. Finally, after an eternity my bowl is cashed..... no, its only halfway cashed, but I'm not going to relight it. Bad enough I smoked half a bowl of this stuff right before bedtime. I'm sure not going to finish the other half. Anyway, as things progressed the flavor didn't change much, still tasted like a combination of hairspray and charcoal, but it did burn cool and it has just enough nicotene to put you in one of those thoughtful moods. But feeling good or not, my mouth still tastes like crap and in the future I'll stay away from tobaccos that are "toasted black...." and "Topped with a soft fragrant essence", especially if they say Butera.

:hn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

so you didn't like it?

I'm gonna take your word for it!! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> so you didn't like it?
> 
> I'm gonna take your word for it!! Thanks for the warning.


I thought I was pretty subtle about it.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

So it's more like Buttera Fumunda Cake?? - p


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

kjd2121 said:


> So it's more like Buttera Fumunda Cake?? - p


Zing! That seems like a pretty good endorsment to run the other way when I see this blend. Thanks for the warning!

Jeremiah


----------

